# mount external USB HDD



## LSD (Jun 10, 2020)

This hard drive works completely fine on Ubuntu.

Here is what happens when I try to mount it on FreeBSD (12.1 ARM64 Raspberry Pi 3 B+):


```
# dmesg
...
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Seagate Expansion 0710> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number NAARJKXT
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1907729MB (3907029167 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```


```
root@generic:/dev # ls -la | grep da
crw-r-----   1 root  operator  0x66 Nov 21 00:53 da0
crw-r-----   1 root  operator  0x7e Nov 21 00:57 da0s1
```


```
# gpart show da0
=>        63  3907029104  da0  MBR  (1.8T)
          63           1       - free -  (512B)
          64  3907024065    1  ntfs  [active]  (1.8T)
  3907024129        5038       - free -  (2.5M)
```

but:

```
root@generic:/dev # mount /dev/da0 /mnt
mount: /dev/da0: No such file or directory
```


When I tried plugging it into my NetBSD computer I got a different error:

```
# dmesg
...
[ 1301438.693912] sd0 at scsibus0 target 0 lun 0: <Seagate, Expansion, 0710> disk fixed
[ 1301440.493992] sd0(umass0:0:0:0): not ready, data = 00 00 00 00 04 01 00 00 00 00
[ 1301440.504146] sd0: drive offline
[ 1301440.543994] sd0: fabricating a geometry
```


```
# mount /dev/sd0 /mnt
mount_ffs: /dev/sd0 on /mnt: incorrect super block
```

=====
Since inside /dev there is both da0 and da0s1, I tried every mount_<var> option (ie. `mount_nfs, mount_cd9660' etc) for both da0 and da0s1, but nothing.  (Even `mount -t ntfs/nfs/cd9660 etc' and still nothing.

`gpart show da0s1' wont show anything. I'm not sure what da0s1 even is.  The kernal/dmesg says da0 is the Seagate HDD though, there is no problem detecting the HDD it seems.

I shouldn't need to reformat this HDD at all, it works 100% fine on Ubuntu, auto detects and mounts, I can copy and modify files to and from it etc.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2020)

Use  sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.



LSD said:


> I'm not sure what da0s1 even is.


That's a slice. Slices are FreeBSD's name for what's called a partition in MS-DOS.









						Chapter 3. FreeBSD Basics
					

Basic commands and functionality of the FreeBSD operating system




					www.freebsd.org


----------

